# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  شارك معنا بعباره تفاؤليه جميله ....

## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
                          السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
                  اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين ..
*اخواني الاعزاء..* 

*خطرت في بالي فكره اتمنى انها ماتكون متكرره* 
*واتمنى ان الجميع يستفيد وانا شخصيا متاكده من استافدتي الشخصيه  منها* 
*والسالفه كلها انو كل واحد يدخل يشارك معنا بعباره تفاؤليه جميله وانا متاكده ان الجميع*
*اكيد في جعبتهم  شي ثمين من هاي العبارات الحلوه   * 
*لذلك اتمنى اتمنى من الجميع المشاركه ولو بشي بسيط*
*لاني متاكده من ان الجميع راح يستفيد منها*
*وانا راح ابدا بهذي العباره اللي عاجبتني حييييييييييييييييييييل   * 

قمه الشجاعه ان تبتسم وفي عينك الف دمعه (..الف دمعه )

ننتظر مشاركاتكم ... :in_love:

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* 

*الريشة الناعمة..* 
*اكيد اخيه انها فكرة جميلة جداً..*
*ولكن الاجمل التفاعل المستمر..* 
*الف شكر لك اخيه على ابداء الفكرة ..*
*وان شاء الله راح يكون فيه تفاعل* 
*من الاعضاء..*
*وتستحقين التقييم..*
*والى الامام..* 
*لا تعجل على الكثير فيضيع منك القليل* 

*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك اخي بحر الشوق
لا تعجل على الكثير فيضيع منك القليل
عباره جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله جدا جدا ... جزاك الله الف خير
اما بالنسبه لعبارتي لهذا اليوم...
( اجمل هندسه في العام ..مد جسور الامل فوق بحور اليأس  )

----------


## همسات وله

تفائلو بالخير تجدوه

مشكوره خيتي عالموضوع

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

اذا الشعب  يوما  اراد الحياة ******فلا بد ان يستجيب القدر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من الذكاء ان تكون غبيا في بعض المواقف
ويسلمو خيتو على الفكرة الروعة

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكورررررررررررررررررنجميعا على تفاعلكم مع الموضوع 
ومشكورين اكثر على عباراتكم المذهله

اما بالنسبه لعبارتي لهذا اليوم
( ليست هناك ثمره لم تكن مره قبل ان تنضج )..

----------


## Princess

امسح دمعه روت خديك..  ببسمه تزرع بالقلب جنه سعاده.

يسلموو خيتي موضوع جدا حلو
لا عدمنا الإبداعات
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن.

----------


## بحر الشوق

*ان لم تكن صانعا للايام لم تصنع منك الايام مصنع*

----------


## سعيد درويش

لا تفكر  بما فقدته  ولكن حاول ان تحافظ على الذي بقى معك

----------


## صمت الجروح

ستبتسم لي الحياة يوماً

----------


## بحر الشوق

*السقـوط ليـس فشـلاً .. إنما الفشـل أن تبقى حيـث سقطـت*

----------


## تاج

لا تحزن إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك ..

فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه

..

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكر الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع فعلا على عبراتكم المذهله
فعلا ..انها فعلا فعلا فعلا رائعه جدا جدا 
فانا لم استطع منع عيني من البكاء
ولاعجبا في ذلك بالتاكيد..وذلك لانكم جميعا من اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع..
وانا في انتظار المزيد منها (ادري طماعه..بس شسوي احب هالعبارات..)

(الفشل اول خطوات النجاح..) واتمنى من الجميع فهم كل حرف
من كل عباره قد كتبت..فلها معاني جميله ورائعه
اشكر الجميع مره اخرى مع تحياتي الخالصه ..الريشه الناعمه

----------


## القزويني

موضوع جميل جدا
والفكرة جديدة
والقول
احاول اخطىء اتعلم
تحياتي

----------


## التعيس

*من اراد العيش بسعاده فلا ينظر للماضي خلفه*
*وانا ماني قادر انسى دائما لاني دائما انظرله*

----------


## ابو طارق

* الحياة  حلوة   بس  نفهمها*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي التعيس
وليش متعب عمرك وتتمنظر فيه دام انه متعبنك لها الدرجه
ترى الحياه الحلوه مهما كانت مصايبها  صح والا؟
اعزائي..
لاتقول ياربي عندي هم كبير .. لكن قول ياهم عندي رب كبييييييييييييير..
واشكر الجميع لتفاعلهم الجميل 
مع تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## صدى الأمواج

" النجاح رحلة و ليس هدف  "
" الضربات القويه تهشم الزجاج لكنها تصقل الحديد " 

تحياتي   :   صدى الأمواج

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عبارات مذهله صدى الامواج
اشكرك كثيرا

مع تحياتي 
الريشه الناعمه

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اين باقي عباراتكم المذهله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا اصدق ان هذا كله اللي بداخلكم !!

يلا ياجماعه الهمه الهمه  لاتبخلون علينا لان الجميع راح يستفيد
وانا متاكده بليون باميه من هذا الش 
فاللي عند رجاء لايبخل 

( تستطيع ان تخدع العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالم بأكمله الا نفسك )
اتمنى ان تفهمو ا معناها الجميل العميق وليس الحرفي 
مع تحياتي الحاره
الريشه الناعمه

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

أفضل وسيلة للأنتقام 
النجاح

تسلمي على الفكرة الحلوه
تحياتي 
عاشقة الوردي

----------


## ام باسم

*استقبال الموت خير من استدباره*

موضوع جميل جدا

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لا تقل
 يارب همي كبير
بل قل
ياهم ربي كبير

----------


## Princess

مــــــــــــــــــــا
اضيـــــــــــــــــــق
العيــــــــــــــــــــــش
لــــــــــــــــــــــــولا
فسحـــــــــــــــــــــــة
الأمــــــــــــــــــــــل

ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ابتسم للدنيا في الصباح
تبتسم لك في الليل

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

قمة السعادة ان تبتسم وفي عينيك الف دمعة

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

*كن ابن من شئت و أكتسب أدبا* 
*يغينك محموده عن النسب* 
*للأمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*مع خالص تحياتي* 
*عاشقة الوردي*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا اغلى اخوان بالعالم على العبارات التي 
بالفهل بالفعل لا استطيع وصفها وهذه ليست مجامله بل  الحقيقه الواضحه 
من الكلمات الذهبيه التي كتبتموها  فلكم جزيل الشكر
(انت الوحيد المسؤول عن اخطائك ) 
مع تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من العدل انت تكون ظالم لنفسك في بعض افعالك

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

ربما أختفي عنكم بعد أيام ولكنكم ستظلون أجمل شيء حصلت عليه من الإنترنت

تقبلوا سلامي يامرامي وثقوا إني سأحبكم غلى أخر الزماني

من يقول إن الإنترنت كله خراب فهو على خطأ كبير

لأنه لم يرى مثل منتدانا ولم يعاشر أشخاص مثلكم

أختك بســــــــــــــــــــــــــومه

----------


## بحر الشوق

** إذا فقدت مالك فقد ضاع منك شئ له قيمة وإذا فقدت شرفك فقد ضاع منك شئ لا يقدر بقيمة وإذا فقدت الأمل فقد ضاع منك كل شئ ...*


*بحر*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

SEVEN RULES TO BE HAPPY
Never hate
Do not worry
Live simple 
Expect a little
Give a lot
Alwayes smile 
Have a good friend

----------


## منتظرة الفرج

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع الجيد 
وعبارتي اهي من السهل ان يشتاق الانسان لمن يحب ................ لكن من الصعب عليه ان يجده كلما اشتاق اليه
مع تحياتي : منتظرة الفرج

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلمي اختي على الموضوع 
الحيـــــاة شمعة فتيلها الحب وضوئها الأمل
الله يعطيك العافيه تحياتي اليك طيبه الروح

----------


## ناصرة المهدي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد...*
*أشكرك أختي الريشة الناعمة على هذا الموضوع المتميز والرائع*
*وعبارتي التي دائما تخطر على بالي ودائما أقولها الى أصدقائي عندما يحدث أي أمر* 
*هي:(أملنا بالله كبيييير) فيجب اخواني وأخواتي أن لا نيئس عندما تحدث لنا مشكلة لأنها متحان لنا الى يوم القيامة.*

*من أختك المحبة لك:*
*ناصرة المهدي*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكر الجميع للمرور الكريم والعزيز على قلبي
اخيه ابتسامه حلوه  كلام جميل جدا وانا متاكده من انه صدر من قلب صادق لانه دخل 
قلبي من اول مره قاته وانا متاكده من ان الجميع مثلي  لانه بافعل شعورنا جميعا


اخي بحر الشوق
كلام اكثر من رائع  ففعلا من فقد الامل فقد فقد كل كل شي
ولكن مع ذلك مهما حصل فالامل يضعف ولايختفي يضــــــــــــــــعف

اخيه توته  بحرانيه
ما اجمل العبارات  الصغيره والاكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه 

العفو اخيه طيبه الروح هذا من دواعي سروري

اخيه  ناصره المهدي نعم املنا بالله كبـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــتر
ومن كان كذلك فسترينه مرتاحا دائما اليس كذلك؟

اخيه منتظره الفرج
صدقت بعبارتك الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

مع تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## ناصرة المهدي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*نعم اختي الريشة الناعمة كلامك صحيح نكون مرتاحين دائما*
*وشكرا لك ......*

*من اختك :*
*ناصرة المهدي*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*من يأبى اليوم قبول النصيحة التي لاتكلفه شيئا فسوف يضطر في الغد إلى شراء الأسف بأغلى سعر..*


*بحر*

----------


## القزويني

الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه قطعك

----------


## سمراء

ان الحياة كالوردة اوراقها تنعشك واشواكها تؤلمك .. فاحذر
تحياتي ... سمراء

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اعزائي اعضاء المنتدى الرائع

اني الان اقرا ماكتبتموه وعيناي فاضت بالدموع  وذلك لسببين
اولهما ان معاني عباراتكم رائعه فعلا فعلا بل 
واكثر من رائعه فانتم تكتبون كلمات اغلى من الذهب والذ من العسل
فماذا عساي ان اقول ؟؟؟
وثاني الامرين  هو انكم تفاعلتم مع الموضوع بكل صدق وامنانه 
وبعضكم شارك فيه اكثر من مره
فليتكم تعرفون الان مدى شعوري في هذه اللحظات 
فأنا وبصراحه بحاجه الى هذه العبارات لترفع من معنوياتي 
وانا متاكده من انني لست الوحيده التي استفادت  اليس كذلك ؟؟
فلكم من جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكر والامتنان 
وعبارتي اليوم هي 
(ان لم تكن مصنعا لم تجعل منك الايام مصنعا )
بالمناسبه العفو اخيه ناصره المهدي
اخي بحر الشوق معذره لا اجد من الكلام ما اوفيه حقك وانا لاملك سوى كلمه صدقت وكلمه شكرا جزيلاااا
اخي القزويني  نعم الوقت كالسيف  فهل انت قاطعه ام هو الذي قطعك؟؟(اعترف بسرعه)
اخيه سمراء  كلمات رائعه ومعاني اروع اشكرك كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا 
وننتظر جديد عباراتك الرائعه 

اعزائي انا دائما في انتظار عباراتكم الرائعه فهلم بها 
مع تحياتي لكم الريشه الناعمه

----------


## سمراء

الذهب سيد المعادن, لكنه اسير الحديد في الخزائن
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فعلا  الذهب سيد المعادن لكنه اسير الحديد في الخزائن
ياااااااااااااااي حلوه حيييييييييييييييييييل خلتني ابتسم معناها رهيييييييييييييييييييب

الله يعطيش العافيه اخيه سمراء
مع تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## سمراء

اذا كان راسك من الشمع فلا تمشي تحت الشمس
دمتي بحفظ الله
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## ابو طارق

*لسانك  حصانك    ان  صنته   صانك*

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

*إذا ركلك أحد من الخلف فاعلم انه يدفعك الى الامام*


*تحياتي* 

*عاشقة الوردي*

----------


## سمراء

كوخ تضحك فيه, خير من قصر تبكي فيه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكورين جميعا للمرور الكريم
مشكور اخوي محمدود سعد وينبغي ان لاننسى ان اللسان سبب هلاك الكثير من الناس
ومشكوره اخيه عاشقه الوردي عباره جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الله يعطيش الف عافيه
اخيه سمراء مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره على العباره المذهله وفعلا 
كوخ تضحك فيه, خير من قصر تبكي فيه
الله يعطيش الف عاااااااااااااااافيه
مع تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## سمراء

اعمل كما لو كان مستحيل ان تفشل
دمتي بود
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## حبي لال الرسول

فكرة رائعة 

ابتسم تبتسم لك الحياة

----------


## سمراء

*يمكننا ان نغفر لطفل يخاف الظلام, لكن المأساة حينما يخاف الرجال من النور*
*دمتي بود*
*تحياتي ....سمراء*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*الحقيقة دائماً تؤلم من تعوّد على الأوهام*

----------


## سمراء

اذا اردت معرفة انسان ما, فتش عما يحب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لن ينكسر قارب الحياه على صخرة الامل مادام هنك مجاديف اسمها الامل

----------


## بحر الشوق

من الأفضل إن تمشى ببطء إلى الامام على إن تمشى مسرعاً إلى الخلف

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الى كل من يعاني اليوم غدا يوم آخر

----------


## سمراء

من كان بيته من زجاج فلا يرشق بيوت الناس بالحجارة.

----------


## بحر الشوق

*النافذة التي يخرج منها الهواء الفاسد هي نفس النافذة التي تسمح بدخول الهواء الصالح*

----------


## سمراء

اجتنب مصاحبة الكذاب فإن اضطررت إليه فلا تُصَدِّقْهُ

----------


## بحر الشوق

*ثلاثة لاتكون إلا في ثلاثة ( الغنى في النفس ، والشرف في التواضع ، والكرم في التقوى )*

*تحدي سمرووووه*

----------


## سمراء

أعلمه الرماية كل يوم فلما أشتد ساعِدُهُ رماني

----------


## بحر الشوق

*البلاغة إن تجيب فلا تبطئ وان تصيب فلا تخطئ .*

----------


## سمراء

اننا لا نعرف الاخرين الا بقدر ما نحبهم

----------


## بحر الشوق

*جذور التربية مرة لكن ثمارها حلوة*

----------


## سمراء

اعظم الانتصارات هي التي يحرزها الانسان على نفسه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

~~!~~اذا جمعنا القدر !! لن يفرقنا البشر ~~!~~

----------


## بحر الشوق

*من فقد الله فماذا وجد ؟ ومن وجد الله فماذا فقد ؟؟*

----------


## سمراء

اقسى القلوب هي بالغالب ارقها واحنها

----------


## بحر الشوق

*علمت ان رزقي لا يأكله غيري فاطمأنت به نفسي*

----------


## سمراء

الشيئان الذان ليس لهما حدود الكون وغباء الإنسان

----------


## بحر الشوق

*الادب مال واستعماله كمال*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

Nothing is impossible in this world, because impossible, itself says
I M POSSIBLE

----------


## بحر الشوق

*تصادق مع الذئاب على ان تكون فأسك في يدك*

----------


## سمراء

على قدرِ أهل العزمِ تأتي العزائم وتأتي على قدرِ الكرامِ المكارم

----------


## حبي لال الرسول

ابتسم ترى الكون واسع

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

][ابتسمـ ودع الجرحـ يلتئمـ][

----------


## سمراء

لا تغضب التمساح عندما تكون في الماء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الجد جسر النجاح

----------


## بحر الشوق

*لاتتم الاعمال العظيمة بالقوة ولكن بالصبر*

----------


## سمراء

اتق الأحمق أن تصحبه إنما الأحمق كالثوب الخلق كلما رقعت منه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

التفاءل طريق السعادة

----------


## سمراء

*لا تثقل يومك بهموم غدك, فقد لا تأتي هموم غدك وتكون قد حرمت سرور يومك.*

----------


## كبرياء

أشكرك أختي الريشه الناعمه على الموضوع الحلو 

( كن جميلا ترى الوجود اجمل)

----------


## سمراء

اعمل لدنياك كأنك تموت غدا وأعمل لآخرتك كأنك تعيش ابدا

----------


## بحر الشوق

الأصدقاء بعضهم كالورود اليانعة فيهم نضارة وشباب وبعضهم كالبنفسج فيهم رقة إذا ما قطعوا ذبلوا والبعض الثالث كالزهور البرية ليس لهم رائحة أو طعم

----------


## صمت الجروح

قد يكون الماضي حلواً .. إنما الحاضر أحلى .. :) 



صمتـ الجروح ...

----------


## ومضة امل

إذا سأمت المراجعة فتذكر حلاوة النجاح 
لا حياة مع اليأس ولا يأس مع الحياة
موضوع حلو وفكره احلى 
فأي شخص يكون حزين او متشائم يقدر يدخل هني

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

فكرة رااائعه جدا .. سلمتي عليها 
فأن اجمل كلمه هي التفاؤل و إن التفاؤل روح تسري في الروح؛ فتجعل الفرد قادراً على مواجهة الحياة وتوظيفها، وتحسين الأداء، ومواجهة الصعاب.

موضوع يستحق المشاركه بالفعل.. 
كل ماقالوه اخواني واخواتي كلمات تدعوا الى التفاؤل
بصراحه كلمات اثرت في نفسي 
وكلمتي لهذا اليوم 
قطرة الماء تثق الحجر لابالعنف لكن بتواصل السقوط
وشكرا يعطيكِ العافيه

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

" كن لله كما يريد يكن لك فوقما تريد "
" الكل يريدك لنفسه إلا الله يريدك لنفسك "

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

لاتـــــــــــــــــــــــيأس
اليــــــــأس 

مكنوزة في بحر عميق 

لن يخرج من قيد الصخووور 

فالأمل شعله مضيئة في هذه الحيـــــــــاة

----------


## بحر الشوق

*افضل الناس من تواضع عن رفعة وعفا عن قدره وانصف عن قوة*

----------


## Z+M+H

:rolleyes: 

          الصمت يكسيك الوقار     ويكفيك مؤنة الاعتذار.

----------


## بحر الشوق

*إذا أسديت جميلا إلى انسان فحذار إن تذكره وان أسدى انسان إليك جميلا فحذار إن تنساه*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكر الجميع على تفعلهم الرائع جدا جدا
كلنات وبصراحه اروع من الرائعه  فلكم مني جزيل الشكر
واشكر اعزائئي المداومين على وضع عبارات مذهله دائما وباستمرار
منهم اخي العزيز بحر الشوق
واختي الحبيبه سمراء
وايضا اختي الحبوبه جدا توته البحرانيه  >>>> تصدقين عاد انا بمةت بشي اسمه انجليزي 
وانتي ماشاء الله عليش حاطه لي عبارات روووووووووووووووووووووعه بلانجليزي
مشكووووووووووووووووووره حبيبتي وكثري منها اوكي
والجميع ايضا اشكرهم جدااااااااااااااااااا
مع تحياتي الريشه الناعمه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام

----------


## هنااا

كن جميل ترى الوجود ميلا

----------


## سمراء

كثير النقد للآخرين ولا يرى إلا العيوب.

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

التعثر دليل الوصول الى القمة

----------


## هنااا

لاتـــــــــــــــــــــــيأس
اليــــــــأس 

مكنوزة في بحر عميق 

لن يخرج من قيد الصخووور 

فالأمل شعله مضيئة في هذه الحيـــــــــاة

----------


## سمراء

*ما كان الخطر الا ليبعث فينا الشجاعة وما كان المستحيل الا ليملئ نفوسنا بالامل*

----------


## هنااا

أكبر هندسة فى الحياة
أن نبنى جسر ا من الامل فوق بحار من الياس

----------


## بحر الشوق

*غزو الإنسان لنفسه هو اعظم غزو يحققه الإنسان في حياته*

----------


## لحن الأمل

ودّع همومكـ .. و إنسى أحزانكـ ...
خلها أيامكـ ... كـــــــــــــــلها فرح ..
:)

----------


## سمراء

في احكامك وافعالك, تعود ان تضع ذاتك مكان غيرك

----------


## بنت فلسطين

*الحياة حلوة بس نفهمها*

----------


## سمراء

ان من يملك قلباً وروحاً يملك الكون كله

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قل لمن يحمل هما ان همه لن يدوم
مثلما تفنى السعادة هكذا تفنى الهموم

----------


## سمراء

الحياة امل .. ومن فقد الامل فقد الحياة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لاتقل ياارب همي كبير
بل قل
ياااهم ربي كبير

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام..

في البداية موضوع في غاية الروعة وفكرة مذهلة تستحقين جزيل الشكر على طرحها.. 

أما عبارتي 

( إن نصيب الإنسان من السعادة يتوقف على رغبته الصادقة بأن يكون سعيد) 

ويسلم يدك خيتووو ..

والسلام.. 

أختكـ.. 

شجووونـ آلـ البيتـ(ع)

----------


## روح البراءة

*أشكرك غاليتي الريشة الناعمة على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع*

*فبه ربما ندخل على بعضنا شموع منطفئه لبعض الأمور*

*وأنا أحب ألتفأول والأمل فجميعكم يارب تكونوا متفألين*

*الابتسامة لا تكلف شيئا ولكن تعود بالخير الكثير أنها تستغرق أكثر من لمحة بصر ولكن ذكراها تبقى طويلا ..

الإبتسامة كلمح البصر نعم - وأثرها كوقعِ المطر ، وذكراها كما الدرر ..*

----------


## روح البراءة

* من الصعب أن تبتسم في بيت مليء بالدموع ..

اربط الأمل بالإبتسامة وستُحيل البيت المملوء بالدموع بيتاً مملوءاً بالشموع - طبعاً شموع الأمل ..

----------


## بقايا روح2

:rolleyes: * الموضوع رائع جدًا ... وفعلًا يعطي الأمل والتفاؤل ..*

*(ما أشتد خطبًا إلا وأعقبه فرج.. وما أنسد بابٌ إلا وسوف ينفرج.. فأن مع العسر يسرين .. والصبر خير الدارين )*

----------


## روح البراءة

* الابتسامة هي جواز السفر إلى القلوب ..

والبراءة هي " بطاقة عدم الإعتراض " - وهي الصفحة البيضاء التي تسير بها داخل حجرات القلب دون أن يُطلب منك جواز سفر ودون أن يُفتشك (( أذينُ أيمن أو ايسر )) ولا (( بطينٌ أيمن أو أيسر ))

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الابتسامه
لغة يفهمها الجميع

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

لا تكن أصعب 

ما في الحياة 

و لا تكن أسهل

ما فيها 

و لكن 

كن الحياة 

في اسمى معانيها

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكوووووووووورين جميعا لتفاعلكم الذي افخر به حقا
وحكمكم الاكثر من رائعه
ومشكوره اخيتي الغاليه روح البراءه واهلا بك  في موضوعي وموضوع الجميع 
وعطينا من الامل اللي عندش
لاني وبصراحه احس انه عندش كثيييييييييير لاتبخلين علينا
سواء هنا في هالموضوع او اي موضوع اخر 
ومشكورين جميعا لتواصلكم في ابداء افضل الحكم واروعها
الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا
وننتظر المزيد منكم
تحياتي ريوووووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*ومشكوره اخيتي الغاليه روح البراءه واهلا بك في موضوعي وموضوع الجميع 
وعطينا من الامل اللي عندش
لاني وبصراحه احس انه عندش كثيييييييييير لاتبخلين علينا
سواء هنا في هالموضوع او اي موضوع اخر* 

تسلمين  أخيتي ريوشة على كلامش خجلتيني كثييييييييييييييييييييييييير

أنا أحب الأمل والتفاؤل مهما عاندتني الظروف ومهما رأيت من مساوئ الحياة 
_ولن أبخل بعطائي لأخواني وأخواتي مما وهبه الله عندي من قرأتاي وتجاربي_

*أن يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيرا 
من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بهـــا .. 

لاتقف كثيرا عند أخطــــــاء ماضيك .. لأنها ستحيل حاضرك 
جحيمــا ، ومستقبلك حطامــا .. يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبـــار 
تعطيك دفعة جديــدة في طريــــق الحق والصواب ..*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الانسان بدون أمل كالوردة بدون ماء .. فبدونه قد تموت قبل أن تجد من ينقذها 
* قد يضيع الحب .. وقد نفتقد الأمل .. ولكن تبقى لنا الذكرى فاذكروني 
* يمكن للانسان ان يعيش بلا بصر ولكنه لا يمكن ان يعيش بلا امل 
تحياااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## سمراء

ان الذي يشتري ما ليس بحاجة له, يسرق نفسه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*مشوار الاف ميل خطوه*

----------


## بحر الشوق

إن الحياة جمع وطرح وقسمه : فاجمع أحبابك وأصحابك حولك واطرح من نفسك الأنانية والبخل نحوهم ، وقسم حبك بالتساوي عليهم تصبح عندئذ اسعد انسان .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*ما اكثر القيود التي تربط الإنسان بالدنيا ولكن أعجبها جميعاً قيد الأمل*

----------


## حنين الأمل

مشكوووووووووووورين اعزائي للمرور العزيز على قلبي
لاعدمنا مشاركاتكم

(خذ رشد نفسك من مراه عقلك لا بالوهم من قبل ان يغتالك الاجل
فالعقل معتصم والوهم متهم والعمر منصرم  والدهر مرتحل )
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## ضوى

موضوع مميز ربي يعطيكم العافية
ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت أظنها لاتفرجِ

----------


## نجران

يعطيكم العافية 
 جملة أحببتها كثيرا ودوما أرددها على لساني

            ( بداخل كل إنسان طفل صغير)

----------


## روح البراءة

عذرا فقد غبت بعض الوقت

لأني كنت تعبة قليلا

وغبت عن الموضوع الذي أعجبني كثيرا

ولكني عدت الآن

فالحمد لله على سلامتي

----------


## روح البراءة

** علمتني الحياة أن ابتسم في الوقت الذي ينتظرني فيه الاخرون أن أبكي ..

**أنت بهذا تُعلمهم - تُعلم من ينتظر بكاءك ليُساندك بدموعه - وتكسر من ينتظر دموعك ليبتسم في وجهك شاتما ..*


**اذا الحزن وقف في طريقك مرة فالفرح سيقف في طريقك مرات ..*

*كلاهما إن وقفا - لن يدوما .. فالحزن الذي يسير معك هو البلاء - والفرح أن سايرك خطوةً بخطوة - فأنت السعيد - وبعض الأشقياء شقوا بسعدهم ..
جميل .. أن يقف الحزن في طريقك فأنت بهامات وهممٍ عالية تستطيع تجاوزه - وبها لن يتبعك ، والفرح سواءً كان مرة أو مرات - فحافظ على ألا تسبقه ..  ..*

 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :in_love:  :in_love:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا اخيتي الغاليه روح البراءه 
ماتشوفين شر حبيبتي وافتقدنا حكمك الراااااااااااااااااائعه بجد حلوه حيل
ربي يعطيك العافيه ولايحرمنا منها
شدي حيلش طيب
انا بانتظار كل ماتكتبينه
وماتشوفين شر
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اما ترى الماء بتكراره ... في الصخره الصماء قد اثر
ارجو التعمق في معناها لتروا مدى روعتها
تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
العواصف الشديده تحطم الاشجار الضخمه... ولكنها لاتؤثر في العيدان الخضراء التي
تنحني لها...

فكونوا عيدانا صغيره في ذكائها

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعلل النفس بالمال اقربها ....ما اضيق العيش لولا فسحه الامل 
تحياتي
ريووووووووووووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم
كن انت التغير الذي تريد انن تراه في هذا العالم
تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تجربة المٌجرب تضييع للأيام 

فالنستفد من تجارب الاخرين لنختصر الوقت للوصول الى اهدافنا
تحياتي ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
العاقل من يضع قارباً يعبر به النهر.. بدلاً من أن يبني حوائط حول نفسه تحميه من فيضانه. . 
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ابحث في الحل ،، وليس في المشكله ذاتها ،، لان الاول سيجعلك تخطو للامام ،، والثاني سيسحبك الى الوراء 

تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا خـدعـك مرة فهو مجرم . . وإذا خـدعـك مرتين فأنت مغفل !! 

فلاتكونوا مغفلين وانا متاكده من انكم لستم كذلك
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الناس لا يخططون من أجل الفشل... ولكنهم يفشلون فقط في التخطيط 
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأختيار وليس الحظ ،، هو ما يقرر المصير
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أذا لم ينطلق الحلم من الواقع ،، ولم يقترن بالعمل ،، اصبح سراباً 
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السعاده ليست حاله يجب الوصول إليها ،، ولكنها سلوك يجب اتباعه 

امنياتي لكم بالسعاده الدائمه
ريوووووووووووش :embarrest:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بيم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إما ان تجد طرقاً ،، وإما ان تشق واحداً

فهيا الهمه الهمه
ريوووووووووووووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعلم قول لا أدري .. فإنك إن قلت لا أدري علموك حتى تدري..وإن قلت أدري سألوك حتى لا تدري..

وانا بصراحه وحده مادري دائما على لساني
تحياتي
ريوووش </b>

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أجعل حياتك رحله ممتعه في سفينه مؤمنه وركاب ايجابين 

تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تريد أن تقول الحقيقة للآخرين .. قلها لنفسك أولاً !
تحياتي
ريوووش :embarrest:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أسـعـد القلوب .. التي تنبض لله ثم للآخرين !
تحياتي
ريوووش :noworry:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كثيرون يؤمنون بالحقيقة ..وقليلون ينطقون بها !
تحياتي
ريوووش :noworry:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حياة بلا هدف هي حياة بلا واقع ولا أثر
تحياتي
ريووش :amuse:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قد تنسى من شاركك الضحك..لكن لا تنسى من شاركك البكاء. . 

وانا هنا اقصد الصديق 
تحياتي
ريوووش :amuse:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها ،، فرجت وكنتُ اظنها لا تفرجُ
فتيقنو انه لي بعد الشده الا الفرج
ر :amuse: يوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كم من أمرٍ تساءُ بهِ صباحاً ،، وتأتيَ المسرةُ بالعشىَ 
ريووووش :amuse:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
التفاؤل هو الوقود للعزائم ،، فأجعله مستيقضاً في نفسك دائماً
ريووووووووووش :amuse:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الذين يقاومون النار بالنار..يحصلون عادة على الرماد..
ريوووش :amuse:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كن جميـلا ترى الوجــود جميـلا 

وريوش اجمل خخخخخخخخ :embarrest:

----------


## روح البراءة

*مرحبا غاليتي ريوشة*

*أشكرك على هذا اللطف*

** ابتسامة الأمل أقوى من جميع العقبات ..

الإبتسامة نوعٌ من الإصرار والثقة - حين تدمجه بأمل - يتحول إلى شيء عظيم قوي - تصعب هزيمته ..

**
*

----------


## روح البراءة

** الابتسامة هي اللغة التي لا تحتاج الى ترجمة ..

**الإبتسامة والبكاء والدموع والصرخة والنظرة - لا تحتاج لترجمة - لأنها في كل اللغات واحدة ..

أنعتقد أن هذه الإبتسامة (( أمريكية مُعربة )) مثلاً ..  ..

أم نعتقد أن هذه الدموع (( إسبانية مهجنة )) وهذا أيضاً مثال ..
*

----------


## روح البراءة

** لن تغرق سفينة الحياة في بحر من اليأس طالما هناك مجداً اسمه الامل ..

**وإن حلّ عليك الأمل وأنت في عمقِ بحر - فلن تهلك هماً وغما .. الحياة كالسفينة والأمواج هي الظروف ومن معك على ظهر السفينة هم ذات الناس الذي يمتطون معك ظهر الأرض - فمنهم من سيطلب من الدعاء ومنهم من يزرع في روحك اليأس ويُريك الموت ويُدرحجك صوب التهلكة ، منهم من يدفعك للعمق ومنهم من يُهدك طوق نجاة ..


**
*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا وسهلا بك اخيتي الغاليه روح البراءه
بصراحه انا اشكرك كثييييييييييييييييييرا 
لاستمرارك في اعطانا احلى واحلى العبارات 
بصراحه تعجبني حيييييييييييييييييييييييييل
مشكوره خيتو تسلمين والله وربي لايحرمنا منها ولامنش
تحياتي
ريوووشه

----------


## روح البراءة

*تسلمين ياأحلى ريوشه هذا من ذوقش ومن المواضيع الحلوة*

*الي مختارتها و تحطينها*

*أهم شيء حبيبتي عندي أنها تفيدش أكثر من أنش تستمتعين في قرأتها*
**

** لا بد لشعلة الامل ان تضيء ظلمات اليأس ولا بد لشجرة الصبر ان تطرح ثمار الامل ..

الأمل شعلة - قد تضيء حياتك إلا أن يتحقق أملك - وتأتي بعد الشمعة الأول لتوقد شمعةً أخرى وأمل آخر - فالآمال لا تموت .. وفي الصبر فرجٌ - وفي السعي لتحقيق الآمال توفيق الله عز وجل - فكن بالله ومع الله ..
*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلا غاليتي  روح البراءه
روووووووووووعه روووووووووووووووعه
تسلمييييييييييييين خيتو
وانا اكيد استفيد منها فثقي بهالشي ومو انا بس ترى انا متاكده ان الاعضاء الباقين وحتى الضيوف
فجزاك الله خير الجزاء
تحياتي
ريووشه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الفشل شهادة النجاح

----------


## روح البراءة

*تسلمين غاليتي الحبيبه*

*ريوشة الدلوعة*

*وأن شاء الله يارب ياكريم أكون قد أفدت الجميع*

*ورميت سهام الأمل والتفاؤل في بعض الأعضاء*


** لو كان باستطاعة الانسان ان يعطي الامل فلا يبخل به على الناس ولو كان املا كاذبا* *..

سأعيدها صياغةً من وجهة نظري .. " لو كان باستطاعة إنسان أن يُعطي السعادة فلا يبخل بها على الناس وإن اعتصر حُزنا من شقائه وسوء حاله " ..

اعطي الأمل إن كان بيدك أن يكون حقاً حاضراً - ولا ترمِ به في درب من تتمنى أن تُسعد - فالعيش على أملٍ وحلم يزيد ويزيد وتكون الطامة وتأتي الفاجعة حين ينصهر الأمل ..

اعطي الهالك أملاً في الحياة - واعطي الغير ناجح أملاً في النجاح ، ولكن إياك أن تبني له من بابِ أملك أحلاماً يعيش بها وفجأة تتكسر جميعها في عينيه - فقد أهلكته هلاكاً لم يكن بهذا الأثر لو أدرك كذب الآمال والأحلام مذ البدء ..*

----------


## بحر الشوق

مسيرة الحياة ساعة فهل تحب ان تعيش الالم كل الحياة؟؟

----------


## بحر الشوق

لا يأس في الامل ولاامل في اليأس

----------


## ريومه

الفكره مـره نآيس


،،



? يا عمري الدنيا ما تسوى تنام وخاطرك زعلان  ولابه شي يستاهل يخلي قلبك يعاني ?«·


لي عودة :)

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووووووووووو للمرور
واهلا وسهلا بك اخيه ريومه في الموضوع نورتي
تحياتي
الريشه الناعمه

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*لا بد لشعلة الأمل ان تضيء ظلمات اليأس*
*ولا بد لشجرة الصبر أن تطرح ثمار الأمل
.*
*.*
*موضوع رائعه خيتوو*
*يعطيك الله ألف عافيه* 
*موفقه يارب*
*.*
*.*
*تحياتي*
*فاطمية المكارم*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الامر الرائع هو ماتقدمينه هنا من طرح رائع خيتو
تسلمين للمرور
تحياتي
الريشه الناعمه

----------


## سمراء

ان الحياة كالبحر الهائج احذر من امواجها وحاول الركوب في مركبها

----------


## wise

الحكمه هي خلاصه تجارب في قالب لفضي...فل نأخذها مأخذ النصيحه...
والنصيحه بجمل...وليكن منهاجك في الحياة:

*قف دون رأيك في الحياة مجاهدا     أن الحياة عقيدة وجهاد*. 
كلام جميل ...ولكن أغلبنا يصاب بالأحباط خاصة في ظل الضروف والمشاهات اليوميه...
ولكن ضع نصب عينيك أنه في نهاية الأمر..*لا يصح إلا الصحيح*...

*ومهما تكن عند أمرء من خليقة    وأن خالها تخفى على الناس تعلم....* 
فلا تكترث بمن وبما حولك....

*وذي سفه يخاطبني بجهل    فأكره أن أكون له مجيبا*
*يزيد سفاهه وأزيد حلما       كعود زاد بلأحراق طيبا.* 
...ودع القافله تسير والكلاب تنبح....

وهذا ليس جبنا في مواجهه الحياة والناس....بل

 * وحسبكم هذا التفاوت بيننا      وكل أناء بالذي فيه ينضح.* 

وسلامتكم.

----------


## روح البراءة

السلام عليكم 

كيفك ريوشه أتمنى تكوني بخير

معقولة غبت عنك ولا تسألين عن أختك

على العموم حبيبتي العتاب للغاليين

نسألكم الدعاء لاتبخلوا علي بدعواتكم

أختكم المحبه دائما

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلين خيتو روح البراءه
عذريني خيتو بجد اسفه
انا ما نظرت للموضوع بهالطريقه 
نا كنت اعتقد ان لسا ماعندش من الحكم ماتضيفينه 
فما احب اني اعجلش واخليش اتطلعين من تحت الارض او اسبب لك احراج
لاني انا بعد كل اللي عندي حطيته وصرت انا استفيد حيل منهالموضوع بمشاركاتكم الرائعه واتزود منها 
ومن النادر ما احصل شي واحطه على طول
فمعذره خيتو 
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*لا أعرف اليأس والإحباطَ في غَمَمِ* 

*                                         يَفيضُ من أملٍ قلبي ومن ثقةٍ 

لا يُنبِتُ اليأس قلب المؤمن الفَهِمِ* *
                                         اليأس في ديننا كُفرٌ ومنقصةٌ 


الحمد لله على سلامتي غاليتي لاأنا كنت تعبة قليلا ومشغولة

وها أنا عدت


فأرجو من الله أن أكون قادرة على التعويض


* قد يضيع الحب .. وقد نفتقد الأمل .. ولكن تبقى لنا الذكرى فاذكروني ..

لا يضيعا - ففي الحب النقي - الحب العفيف النقي الشريف - إنبعاث الأمل والدعاء بعد الرحيل كوقعِ الأمل .. ومن يحملُ في قلبه ذرة حب سيفرش الأرض آمالاً لمن يحب ..
 
 

*

----------


## روح البراءة

* يمكن للانسان ان يعيش بلا بصر ولكنه لا يمكن ان يعيش بلا أمل ..

الآمال لا ترى - الأمل الأكثر تأثيراً إن حُقق أم لم يُحقق هو الأمل المعنوي - الأمل الذي تعيشه ويتدحرج من قلبك لروحك لسمعك ولا باس ببصرك - في البصيرة أغلب الأمل - الأمل هنا أن يُخبرك دكتور - أن باستطاعتك أن ترَ وبإذن الله ستتمكن من النظر - ولن تكون بعد اليوم ضريراً - إن زاد الأمل وفقدته كان له أثرٌ عظيمٌ في روحك - ولو كانت بصيرتك الحق - فستعرف أن هذا قضاء الله وقدره وأن الأمل يحتاج إلى تفاؤل آخر ..

نسألكم الدعاء**
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لاتقول يارب همي كبير قول ياهمي ربي كبير

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموو عزيزاتي على المرور
لاتعبين حالش حبيبتي روح      اذا صرتي احسن  عطيني افضل ماتجودين به خيتو
وانتي ماقصرتي بلمشاركات من البدايه
لك مني جزيل الشكر خيتو
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*لاتعب ولا شيء أنا  الحمد لله بفضل ميلاد حلال المشاكل*

*أمير المؤمنين  علي*

*بس محتاجة دعواتكم لقضاء الحاج**ة*

*إبتسامة صادقة خير من ضحكة زائفة 

الإبتسامة هي ما تُظهر معالم الوجه البريئة - والملامح العفوية - لا مقارنة بين إبتسامة وضحكة - هناك ابتسامة رضا وابتسامة حب وابتسامة أمل - لكن لا يوجد لأيٍ منها " ضحكة " ..

*

----------


## سيناريو

*الدنيا باب  مفتاحه ضائع ابحث عنه ستجده*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووو خياتو على المشاركات الحلوه
واهلا وسهلا بك خيتو سيناريو على المرور
لاعدمنا تواجدك معنا
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## perfume

إنما الدنيا فناء 
ليس في الدنيا ثبوت 
إنما الدنيا كبيت 
نسجته عنكبوت

----------


## ilham

إن أجـمـل ابـتـسـامـة تلك الـتـي تـشـق طـريـقـها وسـط الـدمـوع

----------


## روح البراءة

*الفشل ينبغي أن يكون معلما لنا وليس مقبرة لطموحاتنا،
والفشل ماهو إلا حالة تأخير وليس هزيمة، إنه تحول مؤقت عن الوصول إلى الهدف وليس نهاية مميتة،
وهو شيئ يمكننا تجنبه فقط بأن لا أقول أو نفعل أو نكون شيئا.


فالحياة عبارة عن سلسلة من التجارب والخبرات، بعضها جيد والآخر سيئ، 
وكل واحدة من هذه الخبرات تجعلك أكثر قوة على الرغم من أنه غالبا ما تغفل عن إدراك ذالك.*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووووو اعزائي على الكلمات الروووووووووووووووعه جدا جدا
لاعدمناكم وفي انتظار المزيد مما تقدومنه
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الامل جسر الوصول

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مابعد الحزن الا فرح

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووووو اعزائي على نشاطكم الدائم
اتمنى ماتنسون  وتكملون بسرد حكمكم بغيابي


*عندما يتخطفك الألم .. ويحاصرك الظلام .. عندما يجافيك النوم وتشعر أنك وحيداً أمام كم كبير من التحديات .. عندما يرحلون لتختفي معهم البهجة والبسمة .. لا تحزن .. فبعد كل ليل فجر جديد وبعد كل شدة أمل يتجدد* 

تحياتي
ريووووووووووووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*على شانك ياريوشه مرح نوقف كتاباتنا*
*أنتي تامري بس*
*بس وين الغيبه*

*وهذي مني*



** لولا الامل لما عاش المظلوم حتى اليوم ..

**إن تكرر على امرئٍ ظلماً فالأمل في أن يتحرر من ظلم الناس هو المنقذ ..

المظلوم قد يعيش إما بأملٍ قوي - وإما بخنوعٍ أقوى ..


جمال الوجه بابتسامته البريئة ..

البراءة تُهدي كل شيءٍ تسكنه جمالاً .. براءة الروح جمالٌ داخلي عنوانه بالخارج ..
**
*

----------


## سمراء

ان لم تكن صانعا للايام لم تصنع منك الايام مصنع

----------


## روح البراءة

*الانسان بدون أمل كالوردة بدون ماء .. فبدونه قد تموت قبل أن تجد من ينقذها 

الفرق - أن الماء شيء دوري - يُرتشف من الأرض عبر الجذور ويُستهلك يومياً - أما الأمل فلا يُستهلك - تحقيق الأمل هو درب الإنقاذ ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من وجد الله فماذا فقد ومن فقد الله ماذا وج؟؟

----------


## توته وبنوته

فكرة حلوة اختي ريوشه 
بس انا مثلي في الحياة دائما مفهوم الآيه الكريمه
(وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئاَ وهو خير لكم)
وعندي لكم كم حكمه من حكم الأمام علي عليه السلام
من عرف نفسه جل امره .. ومن غش نفسه لم ينصح غيره
من ركب هواه زلً .. من تكبر على الناس ذلً

----------


## توته وبنوته

اما حكمتي اليوم من حكم الأمام ايضاً عليه السلام
وقبلها مبارك عليكم الايام الثلاثه من شعبان
والحكمه هي..

إن الفرص تمر مر السحاب فانتهزوها إذا أمكنت 
في ابواب الخير وإلا عادت ندما

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

لا حياة لمن تنادي...

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكورين حبايبي لتفاعلكم المستمر ولاعدمنا تواجدكم ياااااااااارب
ومشكووووووووووره خيتو روح البراءه خجلتيني والله
وماتقصرين
بس وينش من زمااااااااااااان ماطليتي علينها وحطيتي لنا شي 
انا في الانتظار
وعلى فكره
جمال الوجه بابتسامته البريئة ..
علي تجننننننننننننننننن حيييييييييييل مشكووووووووووره عنوني

( دوام الحال من المحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال)
حكمه رووووووووووووووووووعه مليانه امل وتحث على الصبر
اتمنى تفهمونها وتتمقلون فيها عدل
تحياتي
ريوووووووووووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*هلا حبيبتي* 

*ريوشه   تعرفين بعد كنت مسافره*

*وماباقي شيء على الدراسه فانشغلت شوي*

*بس اليوم انا موجوده*

----------


## روح البراءة

* من يعيش على الامل لا يعرف المستحيل ..

**هناك من يلبس الأمل استحالة ومع هذا يسير في دربه .. من يعرف الأمل الأمل - يركل المستحيل بعيداً .. فمن تفاءل بخيرٍ وجده بإرادة الله ..

لا مستحيل إن كان الأمل يقظاً ..*

----------


## أنوار العاشقين

*وهج الأمل ان لا يختفي من حياتنا*

----------


## ساريه

المقوله هي . لاحياه مع الياس ولا ياس مع الحياه : ومشكوره اختى على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## ساريه

المقوله هي . لاحياه مع الياس ولا ياس مع الحياه : ومشكوره اختى على الموضوع الجميل

                                 ســــــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين روح البراءه شخبارك عنوني الحمد لله على السلامه
ولهنا علييييييييييييييييييييييييش حييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
ولهنا لنشاطش بعد 
ومشكوووووووورين اخواني ساريه وانوار العاشقين

نسألكم الدعاء
ريووووووووووووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إذا لم تقد سفينة حياتك ... فسيقودها لك الآخرون
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*لو الفرح ياتي محلقا لانطلقت كل الانام في خطى متسارعه*
*لوالهدف يكون مضيئا لاصبحت كل السبل معنونه*
*لولا الحب لصمتت العالم اسيرة في سراب الحياة*
*تحياتي* 
*الفراشه الحائرة*
*لا ادري هذة المقولاات تناسب ما طرح ولكنها من جاءت من داخل قلبي*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووو غناتي الفراشه الحائره على تفضلط علينا
وانه لمن الاروع انا تشاركين بما يخرج من اعماق قلبك
وانه لربما قد يكون اقرب لنا من كلام غيرك
فلربما قد خرج من داخلك بناء على تجارب قد مررت بها
مما قد يساعد الكثيرون ممن هم قد يخضونها بعدك
اعجبني انك شاركتينا من حنايا فؤادك خيتو
ولاعدمناك خيو
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
تحياتي
ريوووووووش

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

لو كنا نعلم بأن الحزن هي الحياة بأكملها لما عشنا حتى الآن ..
ولكن >> عندما نرى بأن الفرح يأتي بعد الحزن لنسينا هذه الاحزاااااااان ..

----------


## lliilliill

*المتشائم يرى صعوبة في كل خطوة ....والمتفائل يرى خطوة في كل صعوبة*

----------


## نسمات

لا تقف ..هناك أمـــل

----------


## lliilliill

*تبي [ تستريح ] .. !؟ لا تفهم " الدنيا خطأ " .. ولا تفهم " الدنيا صحيح

*

----------


## نسمات

اللي فات مــات ..وهنــاك أمــل ..فتقدمــ للامـــامـ

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووو اعزائي لتواصللكم الرائع
عطاكم الله الف الف عافيه
وانا بصراحه شفت وحده احم حكمه اقصد وعجبتني حييل وقلت احطها هنا
يمكن بعد ماحد سمحت له الفرصه وقرأها واهي
المهم فيما تراه هو ماتتطلع اليه
حلوه حييييييييييييييل مو
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق
تحياتي
ريووووووووش

----------


## alzahrani33

ما يموت القلب لو صد وجفاك
مايموت القلب لكن يستريح
   هذا اللي ببالي تعرفون توي مستجد  هههههه

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرخحيم
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه خيو
وعادي اكتب اللي بخاطرك وشاركنا معاك
واحنا في انتظارك
تحياتتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بصراحه انا جبت لكم اليوم حكمه او مقوله مؤثره جدا واتمنى تأثر فيكم بعد>>>>>>شينه خخخخخ
المهم المقوله هي 
(اذا كانت وفاتك غدا فتب اليوم وبما انك لاتعرف متى وفاتك
فكون تائبا دائما)
ها وشرايكم فيها حلوه مو 
تحياتي
ريووووووش

----------


## حواء الحوريه

السلام على الجميع              من حسن اسلام المرء تركه مالايعنيه      سلام

----------


## روائع القصص

لا حيات مع اليأس ولا يأس مع الحياة
عبارة قديمة بس يا الله
يسلمو

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووووووووووو اعزائي على مشاركاتكم الحلوه
وعسانا ماننحرم منها
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## ابوحور

لكي تحقق آماك , فإن عليك أن تقبل الآلام,كجز من متتطلبات الحياة ..

----------


## ابوحور

أعللـُ النفسَـ بالآمالِـ أرقبها و ما أضيقـَ العيشـَ لولا فسحةُ الأملـِ

----------


## ابن الاسلام

*كلما كَبُر الألم كَبُر الأمل*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*لاتتجهم ، أنت لا تعلم من سيقع في حب ابتسامتك* 

*لعل الذي ابطأ عني خيرا لي لعلمه بعاقبة الامور 

**دمتم بود ....*

----------


## zoheir

تحيه من القلب لكي الريشة الناعمه 

صنُ النفس وحملها على ما يزينها تعيش سالماً والقول’ فيك جميل’

----------


## وردة الجنة

اكتب في قلبك انا احب نفسي كم انا0000000 مرة حلو

----------


## رونق الزهر

فكرة رائعة وجميلة وبصراحة اشكرك على طرحك للموضوع اختي الريشة الناعمة 
ضع النجاح نصب عينيك تفوز
تحياتي رونق الزهر

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ 
_مشكوره على الطرح_ 
_اعمل لدنياك كانك تعيش ابدا واعمل لاخرتك كانك تموت غدا_

----------


## وردة الجنة

حول ان تكون ابتسامتك دائما على وجهك سوف ترى ان الحياة تبتسم لك دائما

----------


## أسير الحرمان

مــَـــا أَضْــيَــقُ الْعـَـيْـش 
لَــوْلاَ فُسْحـَــة الأَمــَـــل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*لابد أن يكون للأمل طريق في حياتنا يزيل عنا غبار الماضي ويدفعنا للأمام وبكل قوة نتخطى حاجز الزمن00*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموو اخواني واخواتي حكم جدا جدا رائعه
عطاكم ربي الف عافيه ( كل يوم يولد أو تظهر فيه الشمس...     
اذاً هو  عمر جديد في حياتي..)   تحياتي
ريوووووووش

----------


## تاج

الدنيا دار عمل ..

----------


## المستحييل

موضوع جدا جدا جميل..
ابتســــــــــــم..
فأنت لازلت تحمل بين حناياك املا افضل..
يسلموووووو................

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_طنش تعش تنتعش_
_مع خالص تحياتي.._

----------


## عنيده

*لا حياة مع الياس ولا ياس مع الحياه*

----------


## دجى النهار

اذا احسنت القول  فاحسن   الفعل  :toung:  :cool: 
      ليجتمع معك مزية اللسان وثمرة الاحسان

----------


## دجى النهار

خير الكلام ماتبعه الفعال 
  :toung:  :bigsmile:

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووو اعزائي لتواصلكم معنا
ومشكوره خيه دجى النهار
تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

رمق الدنيا غصه .. ورمق الامل قصة

----------


## حلم فنانه

لا تيأس حتى وان اختفي نور الامل
مشكووووووره على الموضوع

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

إحساس أكثر من رائع أن تمد يدك فتجد من يصافحك بحــــــــــب

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_عندما تقرأ هذا الموضوع .. 

ابــتــســــــــم 

فأنت مازلت تحمل بين حناياك أملاً لحياة أفضل 
_

----------


## تاج

.. على الأمل بقاؤنا ..

----------


## رونق الزهر

امل المحبة رونق للروح

تحياتي رونق الزهر

----------


## حنايا الروح

لا في الزمان..ولافي المكان
اوفي الظروف..وانما في الانسان
يكمل النجاح..فالمسافة بين الحلم والواقع..طويلة قصيرة!!
طويلة مادمنا نحلم..قصيرة مادمنا نعمل..

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووووووووو اعزائي لتواصلكم ومشاركاتكم الرائعه
( إن لم تثق بنفسك ... فمن سيثق فيك ؟؟ )
تحياتي
ريووووووووووووش

----------


## شوق المحبة

*شئ رائع ان نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة (( الوفاء ))..
ولكن...الاروع من ذلك..*
*ان نعيش هذه الكلمه* *بكل جوارحنا..*
*بقلوبنا بكل ما نملك..
ستصبح احلى واعذب..
كم هو جميل ان اشعر بوفاء صديق لي..
عندها ... سأمتلك الدنيا ومافيها..*

----------


## امونة المزيونة

*ليس عيباُ أن تبني قصراُ من الأحلام في الهواء،بشرط أن تبني لحمله أعمدة ثابتة في الأرض.* *
*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مايأتي بسرعه.. يذهب بسرعه..
تحياتي واشكركم لتواصلكم الدائم جزيتم خيرا
ريووووووووش

----------


## وردة الجنة

ابتسم تبتسم لك الحياة0000 2) اكتب في نفسك انا احب نفسي كم انا 3)اجعل في مخيلتك ان الحياة لم تنتهي يبدو ان في وقت الى التغير

----------


## بحر الشوق

السعادة كنز من امتلك الامل ..

----------


## القزويني

سلام يا كرام
اقول

يا عالما بحالي

عليك اتكالي


_________تحياتي

----------


## ياجرح

اعلم أن *ما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك وما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك* 

عبارة احبها وارددها دائما لأنها تبعث لي بالتفاؤل مهما كانت ظروفي او ما امر به

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكووورين جدا احبتي
لتواصلكم الدائم معي
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## في الانتظار

شكرا لك عزيزتي ريوش على الموضوع الرائع 
(لكي تصل الى القمة لا بد ان تصعدها خطوى خطوى )
لا تنظر الى السفل فتقع ...... ولا تنظر الى الأعلى فتندم 
بل انظر الى حيث انت 

تحياتي الحاره

----------


## كبرياء

لا تقتل الأمل في قلوب طموحهـ

----------


## ابو طارق

*كن مع الله  ولا تبالي* 

*عند ذكر الله تهدئ النفس  وتطمئن القلوب* 

*يارب  يارب  يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يارب يارب يارب يارب
يسلمووو خيو محمود سعد نورت موضوعي اخي
ومشكووورين احبتي 
كبرياء .. في الانتظار .. 
نورتونا
تحياتي
حنين الأمل

----------


## في الانتظار

الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها وابن بها سلما تصعد به نحو النجاح 

اليس كذالك حنوووووووووووون 

امل الانتضار وجمال الابتسامه الصادقة 
لا يأتي الا من قلب يملئه الحب والوفاء 

حياتي ( جميل الابتسامه الصادقة)

----------


## حياتي ألوان

*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد*

*موضوع جميل جداً والعبارات رائعة للغاية..*

*انا بشارك بحكمة أعتبرها من مبادئي بالحياة:*

*" لا داعي للتشاؤم أليس اليوم هو الغد الذي كنت تخشاه بالأمس"*

----------


## الاسد الثائر

*السعادة كالفراشة اذا تركتها رفرفت على كتفيك وان طاردتها هربت منك* 
* فكرة حلوة* 
* مشكورين على الموضوع* 
* تقبلوا مروري المتواضع*

----------


## الاسد الثائر

*لا تمضوا في طريق الياس ففي الكون امال..............

ولا تتجهوا نحو الظلمات ففي الكون شموع.................*

----------


## الاسد الثائر

*الإبتسامة 
إنها لا تستغرق لحظة* 
*لكن ذكراها يبقى لآخر العمر*

----------


## همس الصمت

*إبتسم .... فهناك غدٌ جميلٌ بإنتظارك .*

----------


## الاسد الثائر

*الحياة لحظات مركبة بعضها جميل وبعضها كئيب

في جميع الاحوال حاول ان ترسم ابتسامتك دائما*

----------


## جيتار

مرحبا 

ان الامل جهد أمل     والجهد لايضيع
الامل جهد عمل

واقولها خاصة للي عنده إمتحانات

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووووووو اعزائي 
بالواقع جمل وعبارات وكأنها مصنوعه من الذهب من عظم معانيها
اشكركم جدا لتفاعلكم الدائم اعزائي
جزيتم خيرا احبتي
تحياتي
حنين الامل

----------


## الاسد الثائر

*الحياه تحب من يحبها .. والتعاطف أساس الأخلاق .. والصدق لغة التفاهم*

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

سلمتي اوخيه على طرحك لهذا الموضوع الراائع ..عبارتي هــــي

فكـــــــــــــــــــــــــر ايجــــــــــابيآ تــــــــكن متفائلآ

تقبلي تحيااتي 
روحــــــــــــــــــ فدوى الك ـــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## يوم مولدي

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

شكرا أختي على الموضوع فكره جميله جدا 

(تعلم حين تحب أن تحب الحب وليس الحبيب)

أخوك يوم ميلادي

----------


## همس الصمت

*شدي يدكِ بيدي ولنمضي معاً نحو مستقبل مشرق ..*

----------


## عنيده

ابتسم .. فان هناك دائما من اشقى منك .. 




يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## محب الاستخاره

إذا طُـعنتَ من الخلف ، فأعلم أنك في المقدمة .

----------


## أمل الغد

اذ لم تزد شئ على الحياة كنت انت زيادة عليها

----------


## نور الوجود

السلام عليكم ورحمه وبركاتهانا عندي لكن اخاف انها ماتكون مناسبه لكن راح اكتبها 
 قمه الالم ان تغمض عينيك على حلم جميل وتستيقظ على وهم مؤلم

----------


## عنيده

ما اضيق العيش لولا فسحه الامل 


تحياتي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووووووووو اعزائي لتواصلكم المستمر
وعباراتكم الحلوه فعلا
جزيتم خيراااا
( كن مستمعا جيدا .. لتكن متحدثا لبقا )..
تحياتي
حنين الامل

----------


## أريج الروح

أضحك تضحك لك الدنيا
أبكي تبكي لوحدك

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموو غناتي اريج الروح على المرور
نورتي
تحياتي
حنين الامل

----------


## همس الصمت

*ما ضـــاقت الدنيـــا الا وعند [ الله ] الفرج ..*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووو غناتي همس الصمت على المرور
نورتينا ولاعدمناك خيه
تحياتي
حنين الأمل

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

الموضوع حلو مرة كل شخص لو يلد  يعلم شيء :bigsmile:

----------


## حنين الأمل

يسلمو يالغلا على مرورج
نورتينا
تحياتي
حنين الامل

----------


## ايناس84

:bigsmile: 
أضحك للدنيا تضحكلك

----------


## قيس الغزالي

ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت.............  من بعد ما ضننت انها لن تفرج


الف شكر

----------


## همسة ألم

الموضوع عجبني وااااااااااااجد ودخل السرور إلى قلبي
يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## جنة القطيف

فخر المرء (بفضله )أولى من فخره بأصله.

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ما طعم الحياة بلا أمل ؟
إنها طير بلا أجنحه ..
وسماءٌ بلا نجوم ..
وطفلٌ بلا إبتسامه .

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا*

----------


## همسة ألم

أبتسم ... فغذا يوم جميل

----------


## همسة ألم

تفائل ولو كنت في وجه العاصفة

----------


## النغمه الحزينه

(( الحياة سعادة مستمرة .. يشعر بها أصحاب القلوب البيضاء ))

----------


## همسة ألم

أبتسم تبتسم لك الحياه

----------


## صدفة البحر

*كُن مع الله يكُن الله معك*

----------


## ايس تي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
 ثانكس على الطرح الجميل والقيم
 اول الغيث قطرة

----------


## sophy

*وتحسب أنك جرم صغير وفيك انطوى العالم الأكبر*

*                                   الإمام علي عيه السلام*

----------


## ام الشيخ

:deh: الحياة تجربةخالده أجمل مافيها أننا نحياها

----------


## FOFO8

الحلم جميل ولكن الحقيقه أجمل أن يقتنع الانسان

----------


## همسة ألم

قد يكون لك أخا من غير أن تلد لك امك

----------


## بحر الشوق

*من فقد الله فماذا وجد ؟ ومن وجد الله فماذا فقد ؟؟*



*بحر*

----------


## دجى النهار

قال الإمام علي أبن أبي عليه السلام 
العلم خير من المال 
لأن المال يحرسه والعلم يحرسك 
والمال تفنيه النفقة والعلم يزكو على الإنفاق 
والعلم حاكم والمال محكوم عليه 
مات خازنو المال وهم أحياء 
والعلماء باقون ما بقي الدهر 
أعبائهم مفقودة و آثارهم في القلب موجودة

----------


## رنيم الحب

*~*إن الله إذا أحب عبــــــــــدآآ أبتلآه *~*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*تضيع الايام من عمرنا ولانبالي وهي لاتعوض .. بينما يضيع المال ونحن بحسرة وهو يعوض .. *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الابتسامة سر سعادتك ..**فكن دائم الابتسام ..*

----------


## لمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


   كـــــــــــــــــــن جمـــــــــــــــــــــــيلاً  


  ترا الوجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود جميل

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ابتسم للحياة تبتسم لك*

----------


## عنيده

ابتسموا فجميله ابتسامتكم ..

----------


## لمعة

أضحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك 

         كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــركر  ههههههههههههههه  



    أوعى تفكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## قـصر الشوق

* حتى ولو فشلت.. يكفيك شرف المحاولة*


اشكركم عالموضوع المتميز

----------


## لمعة

لا حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــياااااااااااااااة مع اليأ س  


             ولايــــــــــــــــــــــأس مع الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــياة

----------


## لمعة

أضحك تضحـــــــــــــــك لك الدنيا 

  أبكي تبكي لوحدك

----------


## لمعة

أدا كاااااااااااااااان الكلام من فضة  


  فالسكوووووووووووووووووت من دهب !!!

----------


## كبرياء

*"No gain without pain"*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لا بد للفرح من نصيب

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*عش سعيداً ترى من حولك سعداء*

----------


## لمعة

ما أضيق العــــــــــــــــــــــــيش 

لولا فسحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة الأمـــــــــــــــــــــــــل

----------

